# Meteorologia de montanha e polémica dos resgastes



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 18:17)

Concordo plenamente com a medida, uma coisa é um acidente, outra é inconsciência, aliás não devia ser só no Gerês...

*Quem se perder no Gerês poderá ter de pagar o resgate*

Municípios, Proteção Civil e GNR estão a preparar um pacote de medidas para prevenir os casos de resgate no Parque Peneda-Gerês, que passam pelo reforço da sinalização, da rede de telemóvel e até pelo pagamento dos custos.

Entre janeiro e fevereiro, ocorreram duas situações em que foi necessário mobilizar bombeiros e militares da GNR para socorrer grupos de caminheiros que sentiram dificuldades no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. Nos dois casos estava mau tempo, chuva intensa e frio.

Estas situações levaram David Teixeira, vice-presidente da Câmara de Montalegre, no distrito de Vila Real, a convocar uma reunião que juntou à mesma mesa representantes do município de Terras de Bouro, elementos da Proteção Civil, bombeiros, INEM e ainda militares do Grupo de Intervenção Proteção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR.

"Ficou claro para toda a gente que é preciso fazer um plano de coordenação das ações de socorro no parque nacional", afirmou hoje à agência Lusa David Teixeira.

A ideia é minorar riscos e proteger quem trabalha, no socorro a quem necessita. David Teixeira lembrou que "a maioria dos incidentes é pura inconsciência dos praticantes".

O autarca referiu que foi distribuído "um conjunto de tarefas pelas várias entidades para que na próxima reunião, que irá realizar-se dentro de um mês e com mais intervenientes, já haja trabalho feito".

David Teixeira salientou que o pacote de medidas, que está em preparação e que se quer implementar "rapidamente", contempla iniciativas como o pagamento do resgate por parte de quem pede o socorro.

"Sim, vai acontecer. *Tudo o que seja resgate por inconsciência será atribuído o custo do resgate a quem o pede*", frisou.

O autarca referiu que o Parque da Peneda-Gerês deve criar uma plataforma digital que permita que os visitantes "se registem e informem onde estão e para onde vão".

"As câmaras irão fazer um projeto de melhoramento das redes para telemóveis para dentro da área do parque e também fazer a sinalização dos abrigos com números, nomes e coordenadas, e ficou decidido que o GIPS irá ver o enquadramento legal para quem anda fora da área que é permitida também ser multado e ser mais célere o processo", acrescentou.

Neste parque nacional existem áreas de reserva integral, onde a visitação é proibida ou limitada.

No entanto, segundo David Teixeira, no terreno estas áreas não assinaladas. "Lá no terreno não há nenhuma placa que diga que a partir daqui é reserva integral, só há no plano de ordenamento do parque esse zonamento e que pouca gente conhece", sustentou.

Na opinião do autarca, são várias as razões que têm estado na origem dos casos de necessidade de resgate, nomeadamente o facto de em Portugal não ser usual recorrer a empresas de guias para que se faça a visitação em locais com mais riscos.

Depois, o responsável criticou ainda o parque dizendo que "não faz gestão nenhuma" deste território, salientou a inexistência de uma plataforma de registo ou de informação que informe a proteção civil de onde é que as pessoas andam e sublinhou a falta de cuidado de alguns visitantes.

"*Para o próximo fim de semana há previsões de mau tempo e neve. Só um inconsciente é que vai meter pessoas com idade, pessoas que nunca foram à serra, miúdos, pessoas mal equipadas num território daqueles", frisou.*

O autarca lamentou ainda que o parque não aceite criar corredores de emergência, ou seja acessos que estariam vedados exceto quando ocorrerem situações em que seja necessária a passagem dos meios para um socorro mais rápido e seguro.

David Teixeira lembrou que a área do parque se estende por cinco municípios de três distrito e, por isso mesmo, defendeu que é preciso criar um documento, um plano, "que esclareça como é que as operações de socorro se desenvolvem".

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais/concelho.aspx?Distrito=Vila Real&Concelho=Montalegre&Option=Interior&content_id=5045823&page=3


----------



## dopedagain (24 Fev 2016 às 18:26)

Snifa disse:


> Um pouco Off-Topic do tema que se discute no momento, mas cá fica:
> 
> Concordo plenamente com a medida, uma coisa é um acidente, outra é inconsciência, aliás não devia ser só no Gerês...
> 
> ...



Só comentários ridículos nesse post é só experts em montanha, que nunca saíram de casa e o maior divertimento deles foi subir o vão de escadas do prédio da vizinha ou ir ao shopping e descer nas escadas rolantes!! Será que também vão começar a dar aos policias pagamentos extra, quando são chamados para situações de risco. E aos bombeiros que são chamados para situações de incêndio. Neste pais já ninguém quer mas é trabalhar! nem as próprias equipas de resgate. claro que é bem melhor estar no quartel a jogar a sueca e a beber minis a 50 cêntimos. Estamos a falar do Gerês e não do Anapurna ou do Evereste! parece que os salvamentos tem que ser feitos de helicópteros e mascaras de oxigénio ou que alguém gosta de ser resgatado. ridículo. para alem disso as condições meteorológicas mudam de um momento para outro em montanha facilmente principalmente o nevoeiro, quem vamos autuar? o IPMA? o melhor mesmo é continuar a denegrir quem gosta da montanha, e incentivar a obesidade e o tricot na lareira.


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2016 às 18:54)

Snifa disse:


> Um pouco Off-Topic do tema que se discute no momento, mas cá fica:
> 
> Concordo plenamente com a medida, uma coisa é um acidente, outra é inconsciência, aliás não devia ser só no Gerês...
> 
> ...



Em Espanha em várias zonas e outros países já é assim! 
Esperemos é que as leis sejam bem feitas e bem aplicadas, para que não pague o justo pelo pecador! Que seja bem claro o que se considere irresponsável. Porque estas medidas podem também ter um efeito contrário e levar as pessoas a desistir dos seus hobbies...

Um bom exemplo disto mesmo: https://mayayo.wordpress.com/2011/1...montana-madrid-factura-5-452e-por-un-rescate/


----------



## Stinger (24 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

Para nao levar as pessoas a desistir de vez da serra do geres , deviam ser mais rapidos a emitir a licensa e mais barato ! Assim como infraestruturas de comunicaçoes e demarcaçao dos respectivos trilhos para que pudessem ser bem visiveis e evitar "perdas"


----------



## james (24 Fev 2016 às 19:35)

Isto de pôr a pagar os resgates cá ou em qualquer país não faz qualquer sentido . Suponho que também vão pôr quem fuma , consome alccol , tem uma alimentação incorreta ou um mau comportamento na estrada , etc. a pagar os cuidados de saúde ou de socorro  quando precisar , devido ao seu comportamento irresponsável .

A serra devia era estar mais sinalizada . E com zonas de acesso controlado , quem fosse para uma zona proibida , pagava a multa respetiva . Tão simples como isso . Tudo o resto são politiquices , que o nosso país é fértil .


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Fev 2016 às 21:39)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo plenamente com a medida, uma coisa é um acidente, outra é inconsciência, aliás não devia ser só no Gerês...


Então seguindo a tua lógica, quando uma pessoa se perde, ela está a fazer de propósito? Claro que é um acidente!


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 21:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Então seguindo a tua lógica, quando uma pessoa se perde, ela está a fazer de propósito? Claro que é um acidente!



Se se perder porque não acautelou/planeou a ida, porque não tem experiência nem equipamento, porque não se informou das condições meteorológicas, porque ignora os avisos... etc.. etc...sim, fez de "propósito"...ou terá sido um acidente? Eu acho que ainda existe uma fronteira entre o imprevisto e a irresponsabilidade, mas posso estar a ver mal..


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Fev 2016 às 22:04)

Snifa disse:


> Se se perder porque não acautelou/planeou a ida, porque não tem experiência nem equipamento, porque não se informou das condições meteorológicas, porque ignora os avisos... etc.. etc...sim, fez de propósito...ou terá sido um acidente? Eu acho que ainda existe uma fronteira entre o imprevisto e a irresponsabilidade, mas posso estar a ver mal..


Eles se perderem foi um imprevisto não foi? A irresponsabilidade foi deles, claro.
Se tivéssemos que pagar pelas nossas irresponsabilidades estaríamos todos falidos. As pessoas teriam que ser perfeitas para não errarem. Uma pessoa que escorregasse no chão por estar molhado, sabendo disso, teria que pagar porque não se preparou bem para sair à rua...
Não faz sentido.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 22:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eles se perderem foi um imprevisto não foi? A irresponsabilidade foi deles, claro.
> Se tivéssemos que pagar pelas nossas irresponsabilidades estaríamos todos falidos. As pessoas teriam que ser perfeitas para não errarem. Uma pessoa que escorregasse no chão por estar molhado, sabendo disso, teria que pagar porque não se preparou bem para sair à rua...
> Não faz sentido.



Foi a irresponsabilidade que levou à situação imprevista, claro que quem é irresponsável  ( em princípio) não está à espera de nenhum imprevisto, acha que vai correr tudo bem que só acontece aos outros...etc.., um imprevisto existe por si só e mesmo com um comportamento correcto ocorrem imprevistos/acidentes.Ninguém tem que ser "perfeito", nem nunca o será, mas se tiver cuidado, certamente estará a evitar muitos imprevistos, não se livra deles, mas pelo menos terá menos chances de os ter.

Eu se tiver um comportamento correcto na estrada, o carro estiver bem mantido e com revisões em ordem, adequar a velocidade ás condições meteorológicas e da estrada, manter distância de segurança etc... certamente terei menos chances de ter um acidente, no entanto não me livro de algum "maluco", irresponsável vir contra mim, neste caso eu sofri um imprevisto um acidente sem culpa...há uma grande diferença  entre um imprevisto/acidente e algo provocado por incúria e irresponsabilidade..


----------



## boneli (24 Fev 2016 às 22:18)

Eu cá sou da opinião que os tribunais deveriam de fechar afinal de contas as pessoas não deviam de ser responsabilizadas pela borrada que fazem.
O que faz isto é andarmos na républica das bananas onde todos pensam que podem fazer o que querem e lhes apetece. 

Como já disseram aqui e bem as coisas são simples...se querem ir vão, mesmo que seja de forma irresponsável. Seja para locais proibidos ou não mas se acontecer alguma coisas têm que ser responsabilizados.

Eu fico parvo com a mentalidade de meia dúzia de artistas.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Fev 2016 às 22:28)

Snifa disse:


> Foi a irresponsabilidade que levou à situação imprevista, claro que quem é irresponsável  ( em princípio) não está à espera de nenhum imprevisto, acha que vai correr tudo bem que só acontece aos outros...etc.., um imprevisto existe por si só e mesmo com um comportamento correcto ocorrem imprevistos/acidentes.Ninguém tem que ser "perfeito", nem nunca o será, mas se tiver cuidado, certamente estará a evitar muitos imprevistos, não se livra deles, mas pelo menos terá menos chances de os ter.


Mesmo assim, ter que pagar é ridículo. Toda a gente já foi irresponsável num determinado momento da sua vida, o que trouxe determinadas consequências, e provavelmente o será novamente. Todo o cuidado é pouco. Pagar não é solução e nunca será, só se estaria a complicar mais a situação só porque sim. Como disse: toda a gente estaria falida por ter cometido erros...


----------



## dopedagain (24 Fev 2016 às 22:37)

Snifa disse:


> Se se perder porque não acautelou/planeou a ida, porque não tem experiência nem equipamento, porque não se informou das condições meteorológicas, porque ignora os avisos... etc.. etc...sim, fez de "propósito"...ou terá sido um acidente? Eu acho que ainda existe uma fronteira entre o imprevisto e a irresponsabilidade, mas posso estar a ver mal..



Era  o cumulo eu ter que pagar por algo que já estou a pagar! (Descontos) Os gips(GNR)  tem o ordenado a tempo e horas, formação para este tipo de actividades e ainda se vai ter que pagar um extra para quando elas acontecem? é lógico que as pessoas vão para a montanha em condições não tão favoráveis, por exemplo ver a neve isso nunca ira mudar, alias tudo na vida implica riscos. Tal como ir para a praia e te poderes afogar. vais pagar por isso? são acidentes há sempre factores externos  imprevisíveis que podem acontecer mesmo ao mais cauto.

Mas agora vamos ter negociações de resgates tipo nos filmes do FBI? "montanhista: olhe se faz favor eu queria ser resgatado mas estou teso. em quanto vai ficar?"  "gips: 200euros" "montanhista: olhe então eu fico aqui a morrer, obrigado"  acho isto o cúmulo.

A melhor medida a adoptar é a consciencialização do equipamento utilizado e uma sinalização adequada nos trilhos. Há trilhos no PNPG que não devem ser limpos há anos principalmente na serra amarela, pelo menos a ADERE peneda geres agora no seu site já coloca o aviso para  os que estão em condições e os que não estão, mas isto nem toda a gente sabe. Afinal quem são os irresponsáveis as instituições do estado ( Instituto da conservação da natureza ) que não fazem o seu dever a colocar os trilhos em condições e bem sinalizados e limpos ou os montanhistas? nem todos os casos são de pessoas em problemas devido ao mau tempo, a maior parte são pessoas que se perdem devido á fraca sinalização/degradada, quem paga a essas pessoas quando isso acontece dado que aí não foi culpa delas mas sim das instituições ?


----------



## james (24 Fev 2016 às 22:45)

Então para muita boa gente pagar um plano de  resgate e pagar uma multa vai dar ao mesmo. 
Se um grupo, por ignorância e mal preparado que não liga às condições meteorológicas, se mete ( irresponsavelmente, sem dúvida)  pela serra fora, se se meter em sarilhos,  tem que pagar o plano de resgate.  Mas, pelo contrário, se um bêbado, que passa o tempo todo na tasca, um dia mete - se no carro e cai por uma ribanceira abaixo.  E depois é montado um plano de socorro com bombeiros, gruas, desencarceramento e, se calhar,  ainda é submetido no hospital a uma intervenção cirúrgica que custa umas dezenas de milhares de euros ao Estado. 

E eu pergunto aos experts na matéria: por que razão os montanhistas irresponsáveis têm que pagar o resgate, mas o bêbado não tem?  
Por que razão o bêbado é um cidadão de primeira e os montanhistas irresponsáveis cidadãos de segunda?  
Alguém que me esclareca isso, por favor...


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 22:46)

dopedagain disse:


> Tal como ir para a praia e te poderes afogar. vais pagar por isso? são acidentes há sempre factores externos imprevisíveis que podem acontecer mesmo ao mais cauto



Se eu entrar no mar com bandeira vermelha, ignorar os avisos, então isto não é um acidente, é irresponsabilidade.

Concordo com a parte da falta de sinalização da serra  e limpeza dos trilhos, isto junto com a irresponsabilidade de alguns só potencia ainda mais estas situações, e sim também é uma irresponsabilidade ( grave)  das entidades ditas responsáveis pelo parque.


----------



## james (24 Fev 2016 às 22:47)

dopedagain disse:


> Era  o cumulo eu ter que pagar por algo que já estou a pagar! (Descontos) Os gips(GNR)  tem o ordenado a tempo e horas, formação para este tipo de actividades e ainda se vai ter que pagar um extra para quando elas acontecem? é lógico que as pessoas vão para a montanha em condições não tão favoráveis, por exemplo ver a neve isso nunca ira mudar, alias tudo na vida implica riscos. Tal como ir para a praia e te poderes afogar. vais pagar por isso? são acidentes há sempre factores externos  imprevisíveis que podem acontecer mesmo ao mais cauto.
> 
> Mas agora vamos ter negociações de resgates tipo nos filmes do FBI? "montanhista: olhe se faz favor eu queria ser resgatado mas estou teso. em quanto vai ficar?"  "gips: 200euros" "montanhista: olhe então eu fico aqui a morrer, obrigado"  acho isto o cúmulo.
> 
> A melhor medida a adoptar é a consciencialização do equipamento utilizado e uma sinalização adequada nos trilhos. Há trilhos no PNPG que não devem ser limpos há anos principalmente na serra amarela, pelo menos a ADERE peneda geres agora no seu site já coloca o aviso para  os que estão em condições e os que não estão, mas isto nem toda a gente sabe. Afinal quem são os irresponsáveis as instituições do estado ( Instituto da conservação da natureza ) que não fazem o seu dever a colocar os trilhos em condições e bem sinalizados e limpos ou os montanhistas? nem todos os casos são de pessoas em problemas devido ao mau tempo, a maior parte são pessoas que se perdem devido á fraca sinalização/degradada, quem paga a essas pessoas quando isso acontece dado que aí não foi culpa delas mas sim das instituições ?


 
Isso de pagar o plano de resgate é tão ridículo, que até dá para ficar de boca aberta.


----------



## MSantos (24 Fev 2016 às 23:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eles se perderem foi um imprevisto não foi? A irresponsabilidade foi deles, claro.
> Se tivéssemos que pagar pelas nossas irresponsabilidades estaríamos todos falidos. As pessoas teriam que ser perfeitas para não errarem. Uma pessoa que escorregasse no chão por estar molhado, sabendo disso, teria que pagar porque não se preparou bem para sair à rua...
> Não faz sentido.



Vou dar um exemplo:

*Imprevisto* - É um Passeio ao Gerês, num dia de Verão sem precipitação prevista, perderes-te, tropeçares e torceres um pé e não conseguires caminhar.

*Irresponsabilidade* - É um Passeio ao Gerês, num dia de Inverno, em que todos os média avisam que vem mau tempo com vários dias de antecedência, o IPMA coloca os distritos em aviso laranja por vento e chuva forte, estão temperaturas inferiores a 10ºC, está nevoeiro, perderes-te, tropeçares e torceres um pé ficando sem conseguir caminhar.


----------



## dahon (24 Fev 2016 às 23:40)

james disse:


> Então para muita boa gente pagar um plano de  resgate e pagar uma multa vai dar ao mesmo.
> Se um grupo, por ignorância e mal preparado que não liga às condições meteorológicas, se mete ( irresponsavelmente, sem dúvida)  pela serra fora, se se meter em sarilhos,  tem que pagar o plano de resgate.  Mas, pelo contrário, se um bêbado, que passa o tempo todo na tasca, um dia mete - se no carro e cai por uma ribanceira abaixo.  E depois é montado um plano de socorro com bombeiros, gruas, desencarceramento e, se calhar,  ainda é submetido no hospital a uma intervenção cirúrgica que custa umas dezenas de milhares de euros ao Estado.
> 
> E eu pergunto aos experts na matéria: por que razão os montanhistas irresponsáveis têm que pagar o resgate, mas o bêbado não tem?
> ...



Se for comprovado que estava embriagado, podes ter a certeza de que há multa e dependendo da taxa de alcoolemia pode estar sujeito a pena de prisão.
Quanto aos estragos não tenho a certeza mas penso que se não for o próprio a pagar será o seguro.


----------



## dopedagain (24 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

MSantos disse:


> Vou dar um exemplo:
> 
> *Imprevisto* - É um Passeio ao Gerês, num dia de Verão sem precipitação prevista, perderes-te, tropeçares e torceres um pé e não conseguires caminhar.
> 
> *Irresponsabilidade* - É um Passeio ao Gerês, num dia de Inverno, em que todos os média avisam que vem mau tempo com vários dias de antecedência, o IPMA coloca os distritos em aviso laranja por vento e chuva forte, estão temperaturas inferiores a 10ºC, está nevoeiro, perderes-te, tropeçares e torceres um pé ficando sem conseguir caminhar.



Ou seja segundo essa matemática sempre que uma pessoa torce um pé num dia de alerta laranja é uma irresponsabilidade e tem que pagar uma coima. Ou só existem irresponsabilidades dentro do território do PNPG ?


----------



## james (24 Fev 2016 às 23:49)

Eu também sou crítico desses montanhistas de garrafão ( que envergonham os verdadeiros montanhistas) , mas não podemos pôr as pessoas a pagar os seus próprios resgates.  Ou, se calhar, podemos,  mas nesse caso temos que mudar todo o nosso modelo de intervenção de socorro.  E aproximar - nos mais do americano, que responsabiliza muito mais o indivíduo e o seu papel na sociedade.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

MSantos disse:


> Vou dar um exemplo:
> 
> *Imprevisto* - É um Passeio ao Gerês, num dia de Verão sem precipitação prevista, perderes-te, tropeçares e torceres um pé e não conseguires caminhar.
> 
> *Irresponsabilidade* - É um Passeio ao Gerês, num dia de Inverno, em que todos os média avisam que vem mau tempo com vários dias de antecedência, o IPMA coloca os distritos em aviso laranja por vento e chuva forte, estão temperaturas inferiores a 10ºC, está nevoeiro, perderes-te, tropeçares e torceres um pé ficando sem conseguir caminhar.


A irresponsabilidade leva ao imprevisto, como já mencionaram.


----------



## MSantos (24 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

dopedagain disse:


> Ou seja segundo essa matemática sempre que uma pessoa torce um pé num dia de alerta laranja é uma irresponsabilidade e tem que pagar uma coima. Ou só existem irresponsabilidades dentro do território do PNPG ?



Claro!

Aviso laranja - (citando o IPMA) Condições meteorológicas de risco moderado a elevado.

Ou seja, condições consideradas perigosas para a pratica de actividades ao ar livre em as pessoas se exponham a situações potencialmente perigosas = a irresponsabilidade = TEM QUE PAGAR!


----------



## dopedagain (24 Fev 2016 às 23:56)

MSantos disse:


> Claro!
> 
> Aviso laranja - (citando o IPMA) Condições meteorológicas de risco moderado a elevado.
> 
> Ou seja condições consideradas perigosas para a pratica de actividades ao ar livre em as pessoas se exponham a situações potencialmente perigosas = a irresponsabilidade = PAGA!



Como já mencionei num post antes já estamos a PAGAR. para que servem os impostos? mas andamos a brincar ao monopólio ? As equipas de resgate servem para isso mesmo. Não é para passear um fato a dizer montanha e a gastar gasolina ao estado.


----------



## james (24 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

As pessoas têm que ser alertada para não entrar em comportamentos de risco ou serem alvos de censura social quando tiverem comportamentos de irresponsabilidade.   E ordenar os trilhos nas serras, delinear as zonas que podem e não podem ir, proibir a passagem sob determinadas condições meteorológicas, etc., sob pena de multa. E que as multas sejam tornadas públicas.  Assim, as pessoas ficam a saber que se for para determinado sítio ou sob dadas condições meteorológicas, podem pagar X de multa.
Se calhar, ainda se pode ir mais além, com postos de controlo com polícias ou bombeiros, sempre que estiver temporal.


Agora, por as pessoas a pagar o seu próprio resgate, não lembra a ninguém.  Além do mais, penso que nesse tal grupo de trabalho ou lá o que é, há pessoas que,  referindo - se ao aumento do número de lobos nos últimos tempos, isso era um perigo pois os mesmos podiam atacar e comer pessoas.  Dá para ver que São uns iluminados.


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2016 às 00:08)

a polícia marítima pode multar banhistas se estes adotarem comportamentos de risco ou contrariarem ordens do nadador-salvador.
Não havendo polícia florestal terá de ser a direção do parque a tomar a iniciativa de multar ou castigar quem tenha comportamentos mais arriscados e não esteja preparado.


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2016 às 00:15)

dopedagain disse:


> Como já mencionei num post antes já estamos a PAGAR. para que servem os impostos? mas andamos a brincar ao monopólio ?



Então na tua opinião achas bem que as pessoas se ponham em situações de perigo sem se precaverem, depois só se lembram da Santa Barbara quando há trovoadas, como se costuma dizer. Ou seja alguém ao colocar-se em risco simplesmente por capricho ou irresponsabilidade vai obrigar aos outros a submeterem-se a riscos ainda maiores para os salvar.

Imagina uma situação extrema, um tipo vai andar de bicicleta/caminhar para um local da Serra de difícil acesso num dia de péssimas condições meteorológicas, cai numa ravina, os seus amigos, ligam para a emergência, vêm os bombeiros, um dos bombeiros morre na operação de salvamento, de quem é a culpa?

Aqui não se trata de pagar impostos, trata-se tentar desincentivar as pessoas a não se porem em perigo desnecessariamente, já que não compreendem de outra forma, se houver ameaça de pagarem os resgates pode ser que  ganhem responsabilidade e passem a saber que não podem fazer determinadas atividades com tempo adverso.

Se todas as pessoas fossem para a serra em situações tempo adverso e precisassem de ser resgatadas não havia dinheiro de impostos suficiente para pagar resgates, ou achas que sai barato ir busca-los? Já para não falar da ocupação dos meios que podem ser precisos por quem realmente precisa e não foi irresponsável.

Eu pago impostos, sou obrigado a gastar o meu dinheiro a salvar maluquinhos?


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 00:19)

Agreste disse:


> a polícia marítima pode multar banhistas se estes adotarem comportamentos de risco ou contrariarem ordens do nadador-salvador.
> Não havendo polícia florestal terá de ser a direção do parque a tomar a iniciativa de multar ou castigar quem tenha comportamentos mais arriscados e não esteja preparado.




Na questão dos banhistas, há legislação que determina o pagamento de contra - ordenações nas infracções marítimas, como por exemplo desrespeitar as cores das bandeiras. 
Mas estamos a falar de contra - ordenações / multas, que devem ser aplicadas , e bem, sempre que alguém  não cumprir a lei.  Não estamos a falar de pagar o socorro. 

P. S.  Existe Polícia Florestal.    É a GNR, através do Serviço de Proteção da Natureza,  onde foram também integrados todos os antigos efetivos da antiga Guarda Florestal.  Atualmente, penso que existem 800 efetivos em todo o país.


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2016 às 00:23)

james disse:


> Na questão dos banhistas, há legislação que determina o pagamento de contra - ordenações nas infracções marítimas, como por exemplo desrespeitar as cores das bandeiras.
> Mas estamos a falar de contra - ordenações / multas, que devem ser aplicadas , e bem, sempre que alguém  não cumprir a lei.  Não estamos a falar de pagar o socorro..



Uma coisa é pagar um salvamento de um nadador que pega na boia ou na prancha e vai a nadar buscar quem está aflito, outra pagar a mobilização uma equipa de várias pessoas, ocupar meios, gastar centenas ou milhares de euros (se meter helicópteros) para salvar alguém que foi irresponsável.


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2016 às 00:23)

o socorro não é pago mas o comportamento de risco é. 

Se eu estender a toalha junto da falésia e levar com um calhau caido lá de cima vou parar ao hospital, ninguém me deixa na rua mas pago uma multa porque não é permitido estar deitado naquele lugar. 

Algo que devia ser aplicado por exemplo na pesca desportiva apeada... de Odemira a Sagres a gente sabe muito bem as acrobacias que se fazem naquelas falésias.


----------



## dopedagain (25 Fev 2016 às 00:27)

MSantos disse:


> Então na tua opinião achas bem que as pessoas se ponham em situações de perigo sem se precaverem, depois só se lembram da Santa Barbara quando há trovoadas como se costuma dizer. Ou seja alguém ao colocar-se em risco simplesmente por capricho ou irresponsabilidade vai obrigar aos outros a submeterem-se a riscos ainda maiores para os salvar.
> 
> Imagina uma situação extrema, um tipo vai andar de bicicleta/caminhar para um local da Serra de difícil acesso num dia de péssimas condições meteorológicas, cai numa ravina, os seus amigos, ligam para a emergência, vêm os bombeiros, um dos bombeiros morre na operação de salvamento, de quem é a culpa?
> 
> ...



Não recomendo a pessoas que não estejam preparadas mental e fisicamente e com equipamento necessário como já disse num post a uns dias atrás. Mas já que as pessoas acabam por ir e acabam porque raio tem que pagar por algo que já estão a pagar e que há forças especialmente treinadas para isso? Repito um resgate não tem que acontecer precisamente num dia de alerta laranja ou o que quer que seja. Um resgate pode ser feito simplesmente porque as pessoas se atrasaram num trilho ( será irresponsabilidade? não poderiam andar mais rápido?) , se perderam ( mas quem não lhes mandou gastar 400 euros num garmin? ) lhes acabou a luz ( que irresponsabilidade, devia ter comprado um pack de pilhas ) lhes deu uma indisposição ( é o que dá comer chouriça assada na mata da albergaria!!) é tudo muito subjectivo e há inúmeros factores e variantes que podem acontecer em alta montanha.

Quem é que vai decidir se foi imprudência ou imprevisto ? existe uma linha muito ténue entre as duas coisas.

Podes ter um dia de céu pouco nublado e um cume estar completamente coberto por nuvens. é tudo muito subjectivo. e é aí que eu quero chegar. Será que fica assim tão caro fazer um resgate? no Gerês? não estamos a falar de cumes inacessíveis de mais de 4000 mil metros, nem áreas de montanha com a dimensão do Nepal. Se os meios de socorro mandarem 80 homens para resgatar 3 talvez fique, o ultimo resgate nos carris foi completamente desmedido e espalhafatoso, depende sempre do circo que se queira montar!


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2016 às 00:32)

não conheço se existe mas se é tão importante para algumas pessoas ir para o parque em dias complicados devia ser obrigatório fazer junto do parque o registo escrito do caminho que vão fazer, horas de entrada e previsível hora de saída... mais ou menos como na aviação comercial. 

Mais ainda quando são grupos numerosos.


----------



## jotackosta (25 Fev 2016 às 00:38)

O que mais há é informação sobre normas de conduta e conselhos para evitar comportamentos de risco, sobretudo no Parque Nacional Peneda - Gerês. Essa é uma norma a seguir.


----------



## dopedagain (25 Fev 2016 às 00:39)

Agreste disse:


> não conheço se existe mas se é tão importante para algumas pessoas ir para o parque em dias complicados devia ser obrigatório fazer junto do parque o registo escrito do caminho que vão fazer, horas de entrada e previsível hora de saída... mais ou menos como na aviação comercial.
> 
> Mais ainda quando são grupos numerosos.


isso existe, Muita gente que conheço avisa os gips com antecedência, e volta e meia eles ligam a perguntar se está tudo ok. prevenção e interacção primeiro que multas sem nexo é o que eu penso.


----------



## Stinger (25 Fev 2016 às 00:40)

.Eu cá acho que isto de pagar tem muito que se lhe diga !!

A irresponsabilidade existe neste caso por causa da ineficácia do PNPG , existe falta de estrutura e muitas lacunas !

Se chover muito na serra da freita e se for para lá e cair e precisar de ajuda ainda tenho de pagar ?
Se vai se aplicar ao geres entao tambem tem de se aplicar em todas as serras do pais ! Temos de ser imparciais !

Nas praias com aviso laranja de temperatura , entao tem de se multar milhares de banhistas ?

Se a gnr e afins existem sao para ajudar as pessoas acho que é esse o principio e nao fazer delas "empresas" que só vao cobrar multas !

Devia sim haver condiçoes de segurança e delimitar toda a serra com trilhos bem visiveis , pontos de comunicaçao , mapas informativos nos percursos dos trilhos .

Acho que toda a gente nao se importava de pagar de imediato 2 euros fazer inscriçao ( para as autoridades saberem quem está na serra e quais os seus destinos para uma eventual evacuaçao de emergencia ) e ter acesso a uma "segurança" ! Uma situaçao identica aos passadiços do paiva ...

Acho muito mais importante isto que simplesmente aplicar multas avultadissimas  .

A serra é "nossa" e acho bem as pessoas visitar o que é nosso e usufruir de excelentes paisagens que nos temos em muitas serras e nao "proibir" o acesso a elas fazendo do nosso portugal restrito sem soluçao .


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 00:46)

MSantos disse:


> Uma coisa é pagar um salvamento de um nadador que pega na boia ou na prancha e vai a nadar buscar quem está aflito, outra pagar a mobilização uma equipa de várias pessoas, ocupar meios, gastar centenas ou milhares de euros (se meter helicópteros) para salvar alguém que foi irresponsável.




Eu também já disse que não concordo e deve merecer censura comportamentos irresponsáveis que possam levar a operações de resgate dispendiosas para os contribuintes. 
Mas acho que as regras não devem ser mudadas antes do jogo, chegar à beira dos resgatados e dizer que têm 10 mil euros para pagar.  Acho que nem sequer seria constitucional. 

Mas eu, como não sou socialista,  estou aberto de futuro a  novas formas de Financiamento,  quer nas operações de socorro quer nos serviços de saúde etc., que englobe uma maior equidade  de financiamento entre Estado / Privados.  E que não recaia sobre os contribuintes tudo e mais alguma coisa.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2016 às 09:24)

*Resgatados no Gerês notificados para pagar multa de 200 euros*


Hoje às 00:40

Os três montanhistas que salvaram dois homens e um rapaz perdidos na zona das Minas dos Carris, no Gerês, no dia 9 de janeiro, afinal também foram multados, tal como aqueles que provocaram a situação de perigo, envolvendo cerca de uma centena de socorristas.
Esta terça-feira, receberam notificações no sentido de pagarem a coima mínima de 200 euros e as custas processuais de 51 euros por, alegadamente, terem sido detetados a passar por uma zona de proteção total do Gerês sem autorização. De acordo com os ofícios, aos quais o JN teve acesso, os seis montanhistas - três do grupo de perdidos e três do grupo que os salvou - são convidados a pagar voluntariamente a coima, com um desconto de 25%, sob pena de prosseguir o processo e poder atingir 2000 euros.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Montalegre&Option=Interior&content_id=5056201


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 09:33)

Aí está,  não foram notificados para pagar o resgate, como é óbvio nem seria possível legalmente, mas notificados para pagar, pelo facto de estar a percorrer uma área interdita.  Nisso, nada há a apontar, a lei é para ser cumprida. 

Na notícia há um erro. Não foram notificados para pagar uma multa, mas sim notificados para pagar uma coima.


----------



## dopedagain (2 Mar 2016 às 13:07)

james disse:


> Aí está,  não foram notificados para pagar o resgate, como é óbvio nem seria possível legalmente, mas notificados para pagar, pelo facto de estar a percorrer uma área interdita.  Nisso, nada há a apontar, a lei é para ser cumprida.
> 
> Na notícia há um erro. Não foram notificados para pagar uma multa, mas sim notificados para pagar uma coima.



Desculpa James discordar, mas nada mais errado, a lei não diz isso e é por isso mesmo que essa multa está mal aplicada e é uma injustiça. Vejamos: No plano de ordenamento do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês o artigo 12.1. " i " é muito claro passo a citar:

" nas áreas de protecção total a actividade só é permitida a) Para fins de investigação científica; b) Para fins de monitorização ambiental ou patrimonial ou realização de acções de salvaguarda e vigilância da área e dos interesses de conservação que levaram à sua classificação ou acções de gestão dos ecossistemas; c) Para demolição de edifícios ou de construções existentes; d) Para fins de beneficiação de trilhos, incluindo respectiva sinalética; e) Para fins de visitação pedestre nos trilhos existentes; f) Para fins de pastoreio tradicional extensivo, quando praticado por residentes, em terrenos que, segundo os usos e costumes, por estes têm sido utilizados; g) Em situação de trânsito pedestre, quando efectuado por residentes; h) Para práticas tradicionais de apicultura, quando exercidas por residentes, para fins de auto consumo; *i) Situações de risco ou ocorrência de acidente grave ou catástrofe.  
*
Esta foi uma situação clara de risco ou ocorrência de acidente grave ao que esses 3 montanhistas ocorreram, deveriam ter deixado de entrar na zona de protecção total para ajudar os outros 3? Não me parece. A multa aos  3 que socorreram os outros 3 em perigo está mal aplicada já que entraram na ZPT para participar e socorrer a uma situação de risco/acidente grave de outros 3 montanhistas. Aos que foram socorridos está bem aplicada sem duvida já que entraram na ZPT de livre e espontânea vontade.


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 13:26)

dopedagain disse:


> Desculpa James discordar, mas nada mais errado, a lei não diz isso e é por isso mesmo que essa multa está mal aplicada e é uma injustiça. Vejamos: No plano de ordenamento do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês o artigo 12.1. " i " é muito claro passo a citar:
> 
> " nas áreas de protecção total a actividade só é permitida a) Para fins de investigação científica; b) Para fins de monitorização ambiental ou patrimonial ou realização de acções de salvaguarda e vigilância da área e dos interesses de conservação que levaram à sua classificação ou acções de gestão dos ecossistemas; c) Para demolição de edifícios ou de construções existentes; d) Para fins de beneficiação de trilhos, incluindo respectiva sinalética; e) Para fins de visitação pedestre nos trilhos existentes; f) Para fins de pastoreio tradicional extensivo, quando praticado por residentes, em terrenos que, segundo os usos e costumes, por estes têm sido utilizados; g) Em situação de trânsito pedestre, quando efectuado por residentes; h) Para práticas tradicionais de apicultura, quando exercidas por residentes, para fins de auto consumo; *i) Situações de risco ou ocorrência de acidente grave ou catástrofe.
> *
> Esta foi uma situação clara de risco ou ocorrência de acidente grave ao que esses 3 montanhistas ocorreram, deveriam ter deixado de entrar na zona de protecção total para ajudar os outros 3? Não me parece. A multa aos  3 que socorreram os outros 3 em perigo está mal aplicada já que entraram na ZPT para participar e socorrer a uma situação de risco/acidente grave de outros 3 montanhistas. Aos que foram socorridos está bem aplicada sem duvida já que entraram na ZPT de livre e espontânia vontade.




Bem, se esta coima tiver sido aplicada de forma arbitrária, está errado. 

De qualquer forma, eu acho que todas as áreas protegidas deveriam ter planos de ordenamento mais claros e menos vagos.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2016 às 13:28)

dopedagain disse:


> Esta foi uma situação clara de risco ou ocorrência de acidente grave ao que esses 3 montanhistas ocorreram, deveriam ter deixado de entrar na zona de protecção total para ajudar os outros 3? Não me parece. A multa aos 3 que socorreram os outros 3 em perigo está mal aplicada já que entraram na ZPT para participar e socorrer a uma situação de risco/acidente grave de outros 3 montanhistas. Aos que foram socorridos está bem aplicada sem duvida já que entraram na ZPT de livre e espontânia vontade.



Concordo, quem ajuda não deve ser penalizado por isso, mesmo entrando numa zona de protecção total, mas por outro lado, ao tentarem na sua boa vontade ajudar, podiam eventualmente colocar-se a eles próprios em risco e depois em vez de 3 montanhistas em apuros seriam 6.

É uma situação delicada, se ajudam são multados , se não ajudam há o risco dos socorridos ficarem em situações ainda mais complicadas...enfim..


----------



## boneli (2 Mar 2016 às 14:50)

dopedagain disse:


> Desculpa James discordar, mas nada mais errado, a lei não diz isso e é por isso mesmo que essa multa está mal aplicada e é uma injustiça. Vejamos: No plano de ordenamento do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês o artigo 12.1. " i " é muito claro passo a citar:
> 
> " nas áreas de protecção total a actividade só é permitida a) Para fins de investigação científica; b) Para fins de monitorização ambiental ou patrimonial ou realização de acções de salvaguarda e vigilância da área e dos interesses de conservação que levaram à sua classificação ou acções de gestão dos ecossistemas; c) Para demolição de edifícios ou de construções existentes; d) Para fins de beneficiação de trilhos, incluindo respectiva sinalética; e) Para fins de visitação pedestre nos trilhos existentes; f) Para fins de pastoreio tradicional extensivo, quando praticado por residentes, em terrenos que, segundo os usos e costumes, por estes têm sido utilizados; g) Em situação de trânsito pedestre, quando efectuado por residentes; h) Para práticas tradicionais de apicultura, quando exercidas por residentes, para fins de auto consumo; *i) Situações de risco ou ocorrência de acidente grave ou catástrofe.
> *
> Esta foi uma situação clara de risco ou ocorrência de acidente grave ao que esses 3 montanhistas ocorreram, deveriam ter deixado de entrar na zona de protecção total para ajudar os outros 3? Não me parece. A multa aos  3 que socorreram os outros 3 em perigo está mal aplicada já que entraram na ZPT para participar e socorrer a uma situação de risco/acidente grave de outros 3 montanhistas. Aos que foram socorridos está bem aplicada sem duvida já que entraram na ZPT de livre e espontânea vontade.




Desculpa mas não concordo. 

Sei de fonte segura que *os 3 montanhistas não entraram para socorrer, já lá estavam nos Carris*, por isso estavam a infringir a lei. Alias eles começaram a subir no inicio da manhã.

É a mesma coisa que te lembrares de ir assaltar um banco, mas quando lá chegas já estão outros a fazer mas tiveste que os socorrer por que durante a assalto eles se aleijaram.
Todos sabemos que não é permitido ir para lá sem autorização prévia. Simplesmente não há fiscalização e todos se acham no direito de ir, só que  desta vez correu mal.

O que mais me deixa indignado é que os 3 montanhistas têm cargos em associações de cariz cultural e organizam este tipo de actividades. Deviam ser os primeiros a dar o exemplo em não ir para locais sem permissão e foram. Para não falar de levarem com eles muitas vezes pessoas sem experiência.

Digo-te mais...sei que eles foram sozinhos por conta própria (adrenalina) e nesse dia muita gente se recusou a ir com eles precisamente por causa do mau tempo.

O que se passou nesse dia e em outros dias é o reflexo do abandono em que está o PNPG. Simplesmente não há fiscalização, porque se houvesse estas situações não aconteciam ou muitas mais multas seriam passadas.


----------



## dopedagain (2 Mar 2016 às 14:54)

boneli disse:


> Desculpa mas não concordo.
> 
> Sei de fonte segura que *os 3 montanhistas não entraram para socorrer, já lá estavam nos Carris*, por isso estavam a infringir a lei. Alias eles começaram a subir no inicio da manhã.
> 
> ...



Oos carris não são zona de protecção total, mas sim parcial de tipo 1 onde não necessitas de autorização para lá estar, somente se forem grupos de mais de 10 pessoas.  o vale do homem sim o é. podes chegar aos carris por varias rotas sem ir pelo vale do homem! está tudo no plano de ordenamento bem explicito. No próximo fim de semana tenho marcada uma ida aos carris, por o lado espanhol das minas das sombras, e não necessito autorização, alias este ultimo fim de semana quando foi ao PNPG percorri kilometros dentro da zona de protecção parcial tipo 1 na zona do ramiscal sem necessitar qualquer tipo de autorização dado que eramos 2 pessoas somente.


Em baixo a verde escuro é a ZPT= zona de protecção total, a verde mais claro as zonas de protecção parcial tipo 1, onde se vê claramente que tanto os carris como o pico da nevosa ficam fora.






Já agora e para evitar que users deste fórum se metam em problemas aquando de uma visita fica um mapa onde estão bem explicitas quais as ZPT, ZPP1 e 2 no PNPG.

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/ap/resource/img/pnpg/mapas/map-pt-gde




Em relação ás versões não é isso que diz um deles no seu facebook, limito me a comparar a história do mesmo com as leis em vigor.





Mais não posso dizer porque não estava lá... Forte abraço!


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2016 às 20:31)

A mim faz-me alguma confusão, quer multas, quer pagamentos de resgates.

Multas não gosto porque acho que ninguém é dono da natureza, desde que se respeitem regras. Mas obviamente que acabei de me contradizer, se tem que haver regras, tem que haver multas. Se calhar tem mesmo que ser por aí.
No Domingo fui para Montalegre e como aí havia bem menos neve do que estava à espera segui para a Serra do Larouco (1527m) à tarde. E a subida de uns meros 200 ou 300 metros de altitude foi como entrar noutra dimensão, nevoeiro intenso, visibilidade quase nula, ventania enorme com gotículas em gelo a bater no rosto em que era quase impossível abrir os olhos sem uso de óculos, parecia areia.






Por muito que me esforçasse não era possível brincar com os miúdos na neve mais do que 5 ou 10 minutos de cada vez, estava mesmo agreste. E estava com um carro, confortável, aquecido, numa boa estrada, devidamente limpa de neve. Agora imaginem quem andasse por essas serras a pé durante horas e horas  ... nem consigo imaginar bem essas coisas, pois volta e meia para continuar a divertir-me tinha que me refugiar no carro para aquecer.

Nas serras as condições podem degradar-se de forma incrivelmente violenta e rápida e é uma enorme estupidez algumas pessoas aventurarem-se nessas condições se não souberem disso.

Agora, outra história, pagamentos de resgates, entra numa área muito mais cinzenta, se formos a pensar bem, é na verdade absurdo. Por muito negligente que seja o comportamento de alguém, se vamos por aí, daqui a nada passaríamos a exigir o pagamento de socorro de alguém que comete um erro num sinal da estrada ou de alguém que tem um enfarte porque comia enchidos.

No meio disto tudo há de haver algum tipo de compromisso sem fundamentalismos de parte a parte.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2016 às 21:07)

dopedagain disse:


> Desculpa James discordar, mas nada mais errado, a lei não diz isso e é por isso mesmo que essa multa está mal aplicada e é uma injustiça. Vejamos: No plano de ordenamento do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês o artigo 12.1. " i " é muito claro passo a citar:
> 
> " nas áreas de protecção total a actividade só é permitida a) Para fins de investigação científica; b) Para fins de monitorização ambiental ou patrimonial ou realização de acções de salvaguarda e vigilância da área e dos interesses de conservação que levaram à sua classificação ou acções de gestão dos ecossistemas; c) Para demolição de edifícios ou de construções existentes; d) Para fins de beneficiação de trilhos, incluindo respectiva sinalética; e) Para fins de visitação pedestre nos trilhos existentes; f) Para fins de pastoreio tradicional extensivo, quando praticado por residentes, em terrenos que, segundo os usos e costumes, por estes têm sido utilizados; g) Em situação de trânsito pedestre, quando efectuado por residentes; h) Para práticas tradicionais de apicultura, quando exercidas por residentes, para fins de auto consumo; *i) Situações de risco ou ocorrência de acidente grave ou catástrofe.
> *
> Esta foi uma situação clara de risco ou ocorrência de acidente grave ao que esses 3 montanhistas ocorreram, deveriam ter deixado de entrar na zona de protecção total para ajudar os outros 3? Não me parece. A multa aos  3 que socorreram os outros 3 em perigo está mal aplicada já que entraram na ZPT para participar e socorrer a uma situação de risco/acidente grave de outros 3 montanhistas. Aos que foram socorridos está bem aplicada sem duvida já que entraram na ZPT de livre e espontânea vontade.



Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas só depois de se levantar toda esta polémica, é que eu fiquei a saber que existem áreas de protecção total vulgo áreas proibidas no Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês.
No entanto, pergunto, o que significa esta alínea?
*e) Para fins de visitação pedestre nos trilhos existentes;*
Significa que posso percorrer o trilho ao longo do Vale do rio Homem (assinalado no mapa) até aos Carris, sem ter que pedir autorização?

Até agora, a única restrição que conhecia no parque eram as "portagens" na Mata da Albergaria. Portagens sazonais e sem hora certa para inicio/fim da cobrança. Se o objectivo é a preservação, devia-se proibir o transito automóvel nesse troço.

Já agora, esta protecção também é sazonal como as portagens? É que no verão nunca vi ninguém a dizer que não se podia tomar banho nas cascatas do rio Homem, que, pelo mapa, estão nessa área de protecção total. E a afluência é mais que muita.

Concordo que se há zonas assim classificadas, então a lei tem que persistir. Mas as pessoas devem ser informadas disso. Tal como eu, acredito que a esmagadora maioria das pessoas não sabia que existiam estas classificações.

A minha sugestão passa pela proibição automóvel, (pode passar, mas não pode parar) entre a Portela de Leonte e a Portela do Homem. E facilmente se controla isso, pelo tempo que cada veículo demora a percorrer esse troço.

No entanto, não concordo que se proíba a actividade pedestre. A melhor forma de conservar os trilhos, é fazer uso deles.


----------



## dopedagain (2 Mar 2016 às 21:59)

AnDré disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas só depois de se levantar toda esta polémica, é que eu fiquei a saber que existem áreas de protecção total vulgo áreas proibidas no Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês.
> No entanto, pergunto, o que significa esta alínea?
> *e) Para fins de visitação pedestre nos trilhos existentes;*
> Significa que posso percorrer o trilho ao longo do Vale do rio Homem (assinalado no mapa) até aos Carris, sem ter que pedir autorização?
> ...



As áreas de protecção total não são sazonais funcionam o ano todo. Há zonas do rio homem que não estão em ZPT outras sim principalmente toda a zona que vai da nascente do mesmo até  perto da portela do homem

A alínea e) é quando as autorizações para visita são dadas pelo ICNF. Para circular legalmente nas ZPT terá de ser feito um pedido ao Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas. e só com esta devida autorização é que se pode visitar a zona, não o fazendo estão sujeitos a tal multa que este montanhistas levaram que pode ir de 200 euros a 2000.

E as zonas de protecção total existem porque ? 
passo a citar: 

1 — As áreas de protecção total têm o estatuto de reserva integral e compreendem os espaços onde predominam valores naturais físicos e biológicos cujo significado e importância do ponto de vista da conservação da natureza são excepcionalmente relevantes. 2 — As áreas de protecção total correspondem a áreas de mais elevada proximidade a um estado de evolução natural e menos alteradas pela intervenção humana e englobam, essencialmente, bosques de carvalho e bosques de carvalho em associação com teixiais e azerais, teixiais, turfeiras e complexos geomorfológicos de relevante importância.

É uma situação complicada, porque de facto para preservar aquela zona da melhor maneira é mesmo evitar a presença humana de outro modo a fauna e flora iria sofrer alterações ou mesmo a migração no caso da fauna, infelizmente não somos todos pacíficos nem respeitadores do meio ambiente! Por outro lado a natureza deveria estar disponível a todos, já que ninguém é dono dela.


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2016 às 22:25)

Carta de montanhista/caminhante, as companhias de seguro depois que façam a gestão dos riscos por zonas nos prémios de seguro, entre o perfeito anormal e o veterano experiente e ponderado.
Proibir nunca, assumir o risco e responsabilidade do que se faz, sim! Mas repito, nunca proibir. Pode ser a forma de resolver este problema, até de pagar resgates de irresponsáveis.


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 22:36)

E há que distinguir entre o montanhista.de ocasião sem qualquer preparação física e psicológica, que se mete numa montanha sem sequer saber o que é o montanhismo e o montanhista experimentado com a devida preparação e material adequado. 
É um absurdo colocar os dois no mesmo saco.


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 22:41)

Do que tenho observado,  parece - me que todos os que se têm colocado em sarilhos são montanhistas de ocasião. Que se metem em serras grandiosas e com temporal, como se fossem fazer uma caminhada ao parque municipal da zona. 

Claro que isso tem todos os ingredientes para correr mal...


----------



## dopedagain (2 Mar 2016 às 23:50)

Vince disse:


> Carta de montanhista/caminhante, as companhias de seguro depois que façam a gestão dos riscos por zonas nos prémios de seguro, entre o perfeito anormal e o veterano experiente e ponderado.
> Proibir nunca, assumir o risco e responsabilidade do que se faz, sim! Mas repito, nunca proibir. Pode ser a forma de resolver este problema, até de pagar resgates de irresponsáveis.



Penso que este pequena entrevista de hoje no noticias ao minuto ao presidente da associação cultural amigos da serra da estrela vai completamente de encontro ao que referiste! 

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pai...otegidas-explicam-resgate-na-serra-da-estrela


----------



## boneli (3 Mar 2016 às 01:18)

dopedagain disse:


> Oos carris não são zona de protecção total, mas sim parcial de tipo 1 onde não necessitas de autorização para lá estar, somente se forem grupos de mais de 10 pessoas.  o vale do homem sim o é. podes chegar aos carris por varias rotas sem ir pelo vale do homem! está tudo no plano de ordenamento bem explicito. No próximo fim de semana tenho marcada uma ida aos carris, por o lado espanhol das minas das sombras, e não necessito autorização, alias este ultimo fim de semana quando foi ao PNPG percorri kilometros dentro da zona de protecção parcial tipo 1 na zona do ramiscal sem necessitar qualquer tipo de autorização dado que eramos 2 pessoas somente.
> 
> 
> Em baixo a verde escuro é a ZPT= zona de protecção total, a verde mais claro as zonas de protecção parcial tipo 1, onde se vê claramente que tanto os carris como o pico da nevosa ficam fora.
> ...




Sabes efectivamente que percurso fizeram e por onde andaram? 

Eles sabem muito bem o que fizeram e por onde andaram. De facto fizeste bem mostrar esses mapas que são bem claros, mas para eles esses mapas simplesmente não existem. Eles vão por onde bem entenderem e lhes der na telha. E fazem porque não há fiscalização. 

Acho que sabes do que estamos a falar.

Quando os dois grupos se cruzaram em que local foi???

Já lhes perguntaste o porquê de fazerem isto por pura "adrenalina" como eles gostam tanto de dizer???

Sabes se esses senhores já fizeram campismo selvagem nessa zona este ano e quantas vezes???? Pois felizmente o mundo é pequeno.

Eu não vou entrar em polémicas, nem precisas de mostrar esses mapas porque conheço todo esse percurso ou os vários percursos que vão até Carris. Digo e repito esses senhores já transgrediram várias vezes a lei  a fazerem actividades não autorizadas no PNPG, transgrediram nesse dia e só não correu pior porque várias pessoas com menos experiência se recusaram a ir nesse dia com eles.

Como pessoas responsáveis por associações deveriam dar o exemplo...e fico-me por aqui ou então falamos em msg privada. Versão do facebook tem muito que se lhe diga. Só lamento que continua a haver gente a apoiar este tipo de iniciativas à margem da lei...mas pronto cada um é livre de pensar o que quiser.

Boa noite não falo mais neste assunto porque é bater no mesmo. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## dopedagain (3 Mar 2016 às 02:20)

boneli disse:


> Sabes efectivamente que percurso fizeram e por onde andaram?
> 
> Eles sabem muito bem o que fizeram e por onde andaram. De facto fizeste bem mostrar esses mapas que são bem claros, mas para eles esses mapas simplesmente não existem. Eles vão por onde bem entenderem e lhes der na telha. E fazem porque não há fiscalização.
> 
> ...


Como referi tenho que me limitar a versao dada no facebook dele e do que falei com ele, tens razao pode de facto estar a dizer uma versao a medida dele. se  atravessou a zpt antes do resgate para chegar aos carris deve ser multado, concordo plenamente, alias o dobro por ser mentiroso.  Mais não posso dizer porque não estava lá nem sou muito menos o dono da razão... estamos a debater não só este caso em particular mas tambem muitos outros que poderão surgir, e diversas situações que podem e devem ser mudadas em diversos parques nacionais e naturais algumas delas devido a mudanças metereológicas ou em condiçoes extremas. Nao nos deveriamos focar em um só caso particular mas no geral.


----------



## ct2jzr (3 Mar 2016 às 09:06)

Vou deixar o meu contributo...  Acho bem que se responsabilizem os portugueses... 

Mas então que se comece na estrada nos indivíduos que andam a grandes velocidades, bêbados etc pondo em risco a vida deles e dos outros. 

Dos governantes e administradores públicos que fazem gestões que arruinam as pessoas.  

Dos fumadores, obesos, etc. 

Podia dar muitos exemplos...  

A minha solução seria por se criar condições de abrigo para essas pessoas que estejam mais enrascadas criar casas de pastor como existem em muitas outras montanhas! 

Será que as nossas equipas de socorro estão preparadas? Será necessário o aparato todo que fazem sobre o assunto. 

Estamos a falar de serras com pouco mais de 1000 metros...  É um passeio de crianças... 

Existe pouca formação e informação para essas pessoas...  O associativismo em Portugal não funciona e quem aponta o dedo agora nada faz para mudar este tipo de situações! Que usem o dinheiro para organizar eventos do género e apoiar clubes de montanha para as pessoas ganharem formação! 

Porque ao obrigar as pessoas a pagar o que vai acontecer é que algumas pessoas não vão ligar...  Colocando se mais em risco e a eventual morte!


----------



## ct2jzr (3 Mar 2016 às 09:09)

dopedagain disse:


> Oos carris não são zona de protecção total, mas sim parcial de tipo 1 onde não necessitas de autorização para lá estar, somente se forem grupos de mais de 10 pessoas.  o vale do homem sim o é. podes chegar aos carris por varias rotas sem ir pelo vale do homem! está tudo no plano de ordenamento bem explicito. No próximo fim de semana tenho marcada uma ida aos carris, por o lado espanhol das minas das sombras, e não necessito autorização, alias este ultimo fim de semana quando foi ao PNPG percorri kilometros dentro da zona de protecção parcial tipo 1 na zona do ramiscal sem necessitar qualquer tipo de autorização dado que eramos 2 pessoas somente.
> 
> 
> Em baixo a verde escuro é a ZPT= zona de protecção total, a verde mais claro as zonas de protecção parcial tipo 1, onde se vê claramente que tanto os carris como o pico da nevosa ficam fora.
> ...


Deviam era ser mais montanhistas...  Quanto mais gente andar nesses percursos mais hipóteses de ajuda têm as pessoas menos formadas!


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 09:44)

Concordo com o  raciocínio nos 2 posts anteriores , as pessoas deviam ter uma melhor preparação. Só não concordo com o que disse que é um passeio de crianças.  Quem, como eu, já foi ao Pé dos Carris e em boas condições climatéricas , sabe que não é assim. Aliás, o Gerês já tem quase 1600 metros de altitude, não tem pouco mais de 1000 metros.As serras do Norte, de um modo geral, são muito escarpadas, com grandes precipícios onde um pequeno descuido pode ser fatal.  E têm, por vezes, mudanças climatéricas imprevisíveis, até no verão, extremamente perigosas e que não ficam nada atrás das condições das maiores cordilheiras europeias.
Claro que se formos comparar com os Andes, os Himalaias, as Montanhas Rochosas ou mesmo os Alpes, já são de outro campeonato.
Mas à escala europeia,  o Norte e o Centro de Portugal já tem montanha relevante. Uma boa parte da Europa, principalmente no Norte e Centro, fica abaixo dos 1000 metros.
Por cá, só no Norte, temos 9 serras com mais de 1300 metros de altitude.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Mar 2016 às 11:44)

Quem é irresponsável deve ser de alguma forma responsabilizado como exemplo visível para outros potenciais irresponsáveis. Optar por fazer um trilho de montanha ou observar a ondulação e o vento junto ao mar, com previsão de condições meteorológicas adversas, pondo em risco a sua segurança e a de outros, são atos irresponsáveis.

O Gerês é uma serra que pelas suas condições únicas convida a desfrutar da natureza. A maior parte das pessoas que vai ao Gerês limita-se a fazer uns picnics nos parques de merenda e uns passeios pelos trilhos mais simples num belo dia de primavera ou verão não fazendo qualquer ideia que as condições meteorológicas em determinadas alturas se podem alterar bruscamente. Algumas destas pessoas com “grande experiência” do PNPG mal ouvem dizer que está a nevar no Gerês metem-se logo no carro com a roupa de passear o cão e vão entupir a estrada até à Portela do Homem para fazer um passeiozito até aos Carris ou, porque não, até ao Pico da Nevosa que é “logo a seguir”. Esta mistura de idiotice com menosprezo pela força da natureza só pode ter como resultado final um custo que pode ser a própria vida (ou no mínimo uma boa multa) afinal quanto custa uma vida ? e quanto custa a vida daqueles que põem a sua vida em risco para salvar outros?

Existe de facto um código de conduta e de boas práticas dos visitantes de áreas protegidas no Gerês que qualquer um pode consultar em http://www.icnf.pt/portal/turnatur/resource/docs-ap/codigos/codig-condut e que todos deveriam cumprir. Só lhe acrescentava uma alínea: Não faça qualquer trilho ou percurso com previsão de condições meteorológicas adversas ou se é um idiota.


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 11:56)

Mas estas situações , muitas vezes , até são ignoradas pelas próprias autoridades. 
Por exemplo, noutra área, quem não se lembra da já épica ondulação marítima de Janeiro de 2014? 

As pessoas , na Foz do Douro, às centenas, empoleiradas  e a fazer filas para tirar fotos em primeira mão e o mar a varrer tudo até à estrada.  E a própria protecção civil nem sequer se deu ao trabalho de cortar a estrada. 

E no verão,  os idiotas que vão para a Mata da Albergaria deitar lixo ao chão e fazer caminhadas em áreas de protecção integral?  As autoridades passam , fecham os olhos e seguem caminho. 

Quando o exemplo não vem de Cima, tudo se complica.


----------



## Bracaro (3 Mar 2016 às 14:42)

Este é um assunto complicado e em que há evidentemente opiniões diversas. Eu não sou nenhum especialista em montanha nem nada que se pareça embora goste muito da montanha. Entre praia e montanha nem penso duas vezes.
Pelo facto de praticar BTT há quase vinte anos, já levo muitos quilómetros em zonas montanhosas de grande parte da Península Ibérica e acabo por ter alguma experiência e conhecimentos. Isto para dizer que a montanha pode ser traiçoeira e impõe muito respeito. As condições atmosféricas podem mudar em pouco tempo e é muito fácil uma pessoa perder-se se não conhecer bem a zona.
Quando fiz a Transpirenaica em BTT passei algumas dificuldades por causa da chuva, neve e frio; e isto em finais de Maio. Houve um dia em que as coisas se complicaram; ser apanhado por uma tempestade a 2200 metros de altitude e com a temperatura perto de 0º não é brincadeira. Mas todos íamos mais ou menos bem preparados e o dia terminou bem.
Ir para a montanha deve ser bem ponderado e planeado, tendo em conta a previsão meteorológica e os avisos de mau tempo. Não estou a dizer que as pessoas não devam ir, mas que o façam devidamente preparadas e cientes dos riscos. Não é mesma coisa ir fazer o trilho das minas de Carris do que ir até à marginal da praia.
A montanha deve ser disfrutada, é bem melhor e mais saudável do que ir passear para o centro comercial; mas com consciência.
E já agora, as serras do Norte, sobretudo as serras do Minho, apesar de não atingirem grandes altitudes, não deixam de ter os seus perigos. O Gerês pode ser complicado para quem não o conhece; a rede de telemóvel nem sempre existe e um pequeno acidente pode ter repercussões sérias.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Mar 2016 às 17:21)

Que tempestade num copo de água! Tanto espaço para passear no Gerês, só se perde quem esticar a perna… E ponto!

Quando um cidadão coloca em risco tanto a sua própria segurança como os demais, deve estar ciente de que quando estas situações não resultam em hospitalização ou de observação, deve ser feita uma penalização devida.



ct2jzr disse:


> Porque ao obrigar as pessoas a pagar o que vai acontecer é que algumas pessoas não vão ligar...



Isso só acontece a quem considera que estas são baixas em relação aos benefícios por desrespeitar. Ora, quantos insurgem-se com esta medida…

Outro assunto, não menos importante, seria condicionar o acesso rodoviário aos transeuntes, permitindo apenas a subida a quem tivesse correntes de neve nos pneus. Por uma melhor gestão de recursos para pronto socorro pois o rebanho desce a montanha muito tarde, quando a temperatura é menor e a presença de gelo se agrava.


----------



## Wolf78 (4 Mar 2016 às 01:51)

boneli disse:


> Sabes efectivamente que percurso fizeram e por onde andaram?
> 
> Eles sabem muito bem o que fizeram e por onde andaram. De facto fizeste bem mostrar esses mapas que são bem claros, mas para eles esses mapas simplesmente não existem. Eles vão por onde bem entenderem e lhes der na telha. E fazem porque não há fiscalização.
> 
> ...


Sabes meu caro, falar atrás de um nik name é muito facil...mas quando quiseres dar a cara e fazeres provas do que dizes aparece, falas muito e acertas pouco!!!


----------



## dopedagain (4 Mar 2016 às 11:13)

Wolf78 disse:


> Sabes meu caro, falar atrás de um nik name é muito facil...mas quando quiseres dar a cara e fazeres provas do que dizes aparece, falas muito e acertas pouco!!!


Bem nuno sendo um dos montanhistas que ajudaram no resgate se quiseres explicar um bocado do que aconteceu apesar de eu já ter mostrado a tua versão estás a vontade  ou que medidas devem ser mudadas para estas situações não voltarem a acontecer.


----------



## Wolf78 (4 Mar 2016 às 12:35)

dopedagain disse:


> Bem nuno sendo um dos montanhistas que ajudaram no resgate se quiseres explicar um bocado do que aconteceu apesar de eu já ter mostrado a tua versão estás a vontade  ou que medidas devem ser mudadas para estas situações não voltarem a acontecer.


Sim posso explicar, terei todo o prazer:
Nesse mesmo dia eu mais dois amigos iniciamos uma caminhada na Portela do Homem em direcção ao Pico da Nevosa passando pelas Minas das Sombras, depois de passarmos as Minas das Sombras e devido às más condições meteorológicas, decidimos não ir ao Pico da Nevosa e sim dirige-nos para as Minas dos Carris, onde já muito próximo à entrada das Minas encontramos um grupo de montanhistas que estavam a iniciar a sua descida, falamos com o Rui Barbosa e os seus colegas, após dois dedos de conversa fomos até ao abrigo para abrigarmo-nos da intempérie, aproveitando para almoçarmos e tomarmos uma bebida quente por lá.

Quando nos preparávamos para seguirmos a nossa caminhada de regresso, fomos surpreendidos pela chegada de três pessoas que convidamos a entrar, uma delas apresentava-se em más condições físicas em quase desmaio, depois de prestarmos auxílio a essa pessoa (dando roupa seca, bebidas quentes e apoio anímico), solicitamos o socorro através do NNE 112.

Foram accionados os meios de emergência e nessa mesma altura são avisados os meios de comunicação social que passam a falsa informação de que estavam seis pessoas perdidas e a necessitar de resgate na Serra do Gerês

Foram accionados meios de Arcos de Valdevez, Braga, Fafe, Salto, Montalegre e Terras de Bouro, para resgatar 3 (três) e não 6 (seis) pessoas foram accionados quase 1 centena de elementos da protecção civil entre Bombeiros, GNR “GIPS” e VIMER e dezenas de viaturas.

Por volta das 17:30, deu se o contacto com os 5 bombeiros que tinham partido das lagoas de Marinho para o resgate, ainda no local decidimos efectuar o regate pelo percurso que dá às Lagoas de Marinho, mas devido a vitima ter entrado novamente em hipotermia chega mos à conclusão que teria mos de descer o Vale do Homem, pois a evacuação por esse percurso, seria impraticável por razões de segurança e mobilidade do resgate.

Nós três montanhistas que prestamos o socorro inicial as três pessoas em apuros continua mos apoiar a equipa de resgate no transporte de um dos elementos deste grupo que estava a ser transportado em maca de lona já muito debilitado.

É iniciada uma descida pelo Vale do Homem, o resgatado em maca “lona” pesava mais de 100 kg e bombeiros como nós montanhistas revezávamos no transporte da maca. Após uns km da descida foi chegando os elementos que vinham da Portela do Homem, entretanto prestamos auxílio ao membro mais novo do grupo resgatado, a descida do Vale do Homem foi feita em condições difíceis devido ao estado do antigo estradão mineiro.

Chegamos à ponte da Portelas do Homem entre as 20:30 e 21:00, hora essa em que entregamos o elemento mais novo às equipas de socorro que lá se encontravam, nós os 3 montanhistas não necessitamos de qualquer tipo de assistência ou apoio medico nem nos Carris como à chegada.


----------



## ct2jzr (4 Mar 2016 às 14:30)

É bom passar essa informação... Só quem não sabe é que não percebe que a comunicação social inventa largo! Principalmente em momentos como estes!  
E as nossas autoridades e bombeiros idem aspas! Basta ver as autoridades que foram necessárias para resgatar um ferido...  

Além desses caminheiros as nossas autoridades de resgate mostram estar muito mal preparadas!  

Boas caminhadas


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 14:47)

Bem, se realmente foram deslocados todos esses meios de socorro para resgatar 3 montanhistas em apuros, estando apenas um  com  problemas físicos, merecia uma comissão de inquérito... 

Se for verdade, claro... 

Faz lembrar os incêndios no verão , quando há incêndios com centenas de bombeiros e o incêndio nunca mais acaba e outros incêndios a arder com intensidade e não se vê nenhum bombeiro por perto. 

Mistérios do nosso país...


----------



## dopedagain (4 Mar 2016 às 14:49)

Wolf78 disse:


> Sim posso explicar, terei todo o prazer:
> Nesse mesmo dia eu mais dois amigos iniciamos uma caminhada na Portela do Homem em direcção ao Pico da Nevosa passando pelas Minas das Sombras, depois de passarmos as Minas das Sombras e devido às más condições meteorológicas, decidimos não ir ao Pico da Nevosa e sim dirige-nos para as Minas dos Carris, onde já muito próximo à entrada das Minas encontramos um grupo de montanhistas que estavam a iniciar a sua descida, falamos com o Rui Barbosa e os seus colegas, após dois dedos de conversa fomos até ao abrigo para abrigarmo-nos da intempérie, aproveitando para almoçarmos e tomarmos uma bebida quente por lá.
> 
> Quando nos preparávamos para seguirmos a nossa caminhada de regresso, fomos surpreendidos pela chegada de três pessoas que convidamos a entrar, uma delas apresentava-se em más condições físicas em quase desmaio, depois de prestarmos auxílio a essa pessoa (dando roupa seca, bebidas quentes e apoio anímico), solicitamos o socorro através do NNE 112.
> ...



Obrigado Nuno  De facto foi um disparate a quantidade de pessoas chamadas a ocorrência, terá sido por saberem que a comunicação social estava no local? Não duvido nada...


----------



## boneli (4 Mar 2016 às 14:53)

Boa tarde.

Já tive a oportunidade de enviar uma msg (pessoal) ao Nuno.

Deixo aqui as minhas desculpas no fórum pelos meus comentários. 

Da mesma forma que deixarei pessoalmente se ele assim achar necessário. 

Excedi-me nos meus comentários e assumo como tal.

Podem dizer o que quiserem e criticar-me neste espaço que não me prenunciarei mais.

Mais uma vez as minhas desculpas ao forista Nuno.


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2016 às 16:02)

Tendo por base o relato na primeira pessoa do colega Wolf78, é realmente incrível saber como as coisas foram e como são contadas à opinião pública! Vivemos numa sociedade cheia de hipocrisia e sensacionalismos sem sentido. Demonstra bem a perda de valores tão grande que existe!

Repito, tendo por base este relato, de ajuda e socorro a quem está em dificuldades e necessita, pergunto qual o motivo disto tudo? Qual o real interesse oculto?!  Para já não falar na tremenda irresponsabilidade de tantos envolvidos (cerca de 100 pessoas) e nem um dar a cara e dizer publicamente "olham que não foi assim!".
Temos uns media realmente medíocres, o jornalismo actual é de uma forma geral tendencioso infelizmente. E as instituições que deviam existir para assegurar a nossa tranquilidade, direitos e bem-estar, etc, vão pelo mesmo caminho. Hoje infelizmente e de uma forma geral (ainda bem que vai havendo excepções!) é cada um por si e já esta. E o dinheiro dos nossos impostos serve para deleite e desfrute de uns poucos apenas!

E após este "desabafo",Wolf78, gostaria de saber porque mesmo assim foram para a serra perante estas condições meteorológicas tão adversas previstas!? Não estavam informados ou acabaram por ser piores do que vocês calculavam? Ou têm mesmo gosto de praticar essas caminhadas com más condições, tipo um desafio, não sei?
E não é uma crítica como possa parecer, até porque eu como apaixonado pela neve, também já tenho arriscado, vou ao encontro dela e sei que haverá riscos inerentes, poder ficar sem conseguir circular com o carro, ou estar exposto a temperaturas que não são as do meu dia a dia, etc.
Num forum de meteorologia esta questão das previsões é aquela que mais nos inquieta a todos nós, como compreenderás.

Além de tudo isto, confesso que também desconhecia haver zonas ZPT (Zonas de Protecção Total) em Portugal. Acho medidas excessivas e muito à portuguesa. Como outros colegas já o afirmaram, a proibição nunca será a solução de nada! Serão resquícios de épocas Salazaristas? Faz-me mesmo confusão haver uma zona publica que está fechada ao publico!? Afinal este é ou não o nosso país!? Compreendo a temática ecologista e apoio a conservação da natureza! Abomino qualquer mau trato animal, mas daí a chegar-mos ao exagero de proibir eu andar por lá!? Acho que a direcção seria mais na prevenção, na fiscalização e claro na educação, mudar mentalidades é o que mais custa numa sociedade!

Abraço e boa sorte, contestem isso, acho que é ridículo o que vos esta a acontecer e parece que ninguém mexe uma palha! Triste país...


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 16:15)

Arriscar, acho que toda a gente que gosta de montanhismo, arrisca sempre um pouco.
O importante é que se conheca os limites de cada um.

Eu próprio já fiz bastante montanhismo.  Hoje em dia , por razões familiares e profissionais,  faço menos do que gostaria.

E também arriscava um pouco, embora fosse um risco calculado.
Uma vez, ia com um grupo , a fazer montanhismo na Serra da Cabreira, e decidimos meter por um atalho, porque nos pareceu interessante, e acabamos por cair todos a um Ribeiro.  Não precisámos de ajuda, mas seguimos todos molhados. 

Acho que todos têm algumas histórias assim...


----------



## slbgdt (4 Mar 2016 às 16:34)

A ZPT  só existe pela ineficácia do ICNF. 
As medidas limitam-se a proibir tudo e mais alguma coisa mas proteger o parque zero. 

Basta lembrar os incêndios na Serra Amarela( e porque ardeu) ou no mezio 2006.


----------



## Wolf78 (4 Mar 2016 às 17:37)

actioman disse:


> Tendo por base o relato na primeira pessoa do colega Wolf78, é realmente incrível saber como as coisas foram e como são contadas à opinião pública! Vivemos numa sociedade cheia de hipocrisia e sensacionalismos sem sentido. Demonstra bem a perda de valores tão grande que existe!
> 
> Repito, tendo por base este relato, de ajuda e socorro a quem está em dificuldades e necessita, pergunto qual o motivo disto tudo? Qual o real interesse oculto?!  Para já não falar na tremenda irresponsabilidade de tantos envolvidos (cerca de 100 pessoas) e nem um dar a cara e dizer publicamente "olham que não foi assim!".
> Temos uns media realmente medíocres, o jornalismo actual é de uma forma geral tendencioso infelizmente. E as instituições que deviam existir para assegurar a nossa tranquilidade, direitos e bem-estar, etc, vão pelo mesmo caminho. Hoje infelizmente e de uma forma geral (ainda bem que vai havendo excepções!) é cada um por si e já esta. E o dinheiro dos nossos impostos serve para deleite e desfrute de uns poucos apenas!
> ...


Bem a nossa visita a serra mesmo em más condições meteorológicas para nós é uma paixão, mas sempre com os riscos calculados, como podem ver no meu testemunho nós estava mos preparados, além de termos cedido roupas nossas e andar cá fora a maior parte do tempo, conseguimos ajudar a terminar o resgate e sem qualquer tipo de apoio ou necessidade... 
Abraço


----------



## Paelagius (4 Mar 2016 às 20:55)

Wolf78 disse:


> Nós três montanhistas



Decidem fazer a caminhada sabendo das previsões? Claramente que andar na montanha não tem tanto que se lhe diga como fazer-se ao mar.


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2016 às 15:10)

A minha opinião acerca deste tema que pelos vistos tem sido frequente neste Inverno é muito simples, qualquer pedaço do nosso território Português não deve por nunca estar vedado a quem quer que seja, era o que faltava privarem-me de visitar seja que sítio for Serras,Praias Montes etc. Por outro lado acho que é muito óbvio para os cidadãos mais básicos nestes temas que Montanhas e Cordilheiras = Neve,Chuva,Frio,Gelo,Vento etc, portanto tendo isto em conta acho absolutamente ridículo que se enfrentem tais condições adversas com "fatos de treino da adidas, ou sapatilhas da puma" sem qualquer protecção adequada, uma Serra tenha ela 501 metros como a Arrábida ou 1991 como a Estrela têm um clima completamente diferente de quem esteja ao nível do mar. Isto só me faz pensar na ignorância que infelizmente ainda persiste em alguma parte da população e acho que em vez de se aplicarem multas que não vai surtir efeito nenhum poderíamos começar pela própria comunicação social inventando programas relacionados com estes temas e não só ao invés de constantemente nos insultarem a inteligência com Casa dos Segredos e esse género de podridão televisiva. Estou inserido num clube de Montanhismo e Orientação à muitos anos e sei o que é o clima de Montanha, a prevenção está acima de tudo mas se tivéssemos um pequeno empurrão em vez de só nos empurrarem para o Futebol etc acho que seria uma mais valia para todos.


----------



## MeteoFan™ (6 Mar 2016 às 05:06)

Tudo isto parte do princípio que foram avisados e mesmo assim não ligaram aos avisos...sendo experientes ou não, a Narureza não se pode controlar ou dominar.

A soberba, por vezes, é inimiga da segurança.

Nestes casos, por inconsciência e desobediência a avisos, as pessoas têm de ser responsabilizadas legalmente.

É o que eu acho.


----------



## ct2jzr (9 Mar 2016 às 10:44)

MeteoFan™ disse:


> Tudo isto parte do princípio que foram avisados e mesmo assim não ligaram aos avisos...sendo experientes ou não, a Narureza não se pode controlar ou dominar.
> 
> A soberba, por vezes, é inimiga da segurança.
> 
> ...


Sair de casa num alerta vermelho também é perigoso...  E quantas pessoas vês na rua!  
Há coisas mais preocupantes para as nossas autoridades...  No que é relativo a natureza tenho muitos pontos que posso apontar.  Mas que me liguem se quiserem trabalhar nessa área da protecção ambiental! Estamos mesmo muito atrasados e temos bem mais problemas que uns montanhistas a tentar fazer montanha...  Ninguém é maluco as pessoas têm experiência ou formação!


----------



## MeteoFan™ (10 Mar 2016 às 04:49)

Certo, não coloco em causa a experiência das pessoas em si, em Montanhismo, Caminhadas, étc

Coloco em causa, ou respeito como todos nós, a força da Natureza, por muita experiência que se tenha em Montanha.

A partir que há um alerta para não se arriscar...arrisca-se a situações destas.


----------



## dopedagain (25 Mar 2016 às 21:19)

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...uas_pessoas_perdidas_na_serra_da_estrela.html


----------



## camrov8 (25 Mar 2016 às 22:18)

a malta devia ter mais juizo, se não se é profissional fica-se em casa e mesmo esses também lhe corre mal, basta lembrar o ultra maratonista que se perdeu nos picos da europa e só acharam o corpo dois anos depois. Pensamos que só na Amazónia é que nos perdemos e não é verdade mesmo na europa onde se pode estar a meia duzia de Km de uma aldeia e mesmo assim perdem-se


----------



## MeteoFan™ (26 Mar 2016 às 02:53)

Basta uma mudança repentina do estado do tempo.Ainda para mais,  em zonas de altitude elevada, a probalidade disso suceder é maior.


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2018 às 15:06)

Recupero este tópico para enseñaros a cuatro de los muchos Guardias Civiles que se dedican a esto. Dos de ellos de dos patas y dos de cuatro patas  Vídeo  del Alto Valle de Benasque (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca)



Ejemplo de rescates recientes de los Grupos de Rescate Especial e Intervención en Montaña (GREIM)

En Andalucía:

En León


Edito con algunos datos. 103 muertos, 502 heridos y más de 1.500 rescates en montaña en el año 2015 por parte de los GREIM:

https://www.lainformacion.com/tecno...n-montana-durante-2015_rw40v3qrhmgyxvg7zilbh6


32.000 víctimas rescatadas desde su fundación y más de 2.600 fallecidos:

http://www.barrabes.com/actualidad/noticias/2-10140/50-aniversario-creacion-greim-grupos.html
http://www.abc.es/espana/aragon/abc...victimas-rescatadas-201709210937_noticia.html

Y eso sólo los GREIM, en Cataluña funciona también los GRAE de los Bomberos con más de 1200 rescates al año en las montañas catalanas
https://elpais.com/ccaa/2016/09/17/catalunya/1474135518_513561.html

En la Comunidad de Madrid el Grupo Especial de Rescate en Altura (GERA) del Cuerpo de Bomberos de la Comunidad de Madrid, con más de 200 intervenciones al año:
http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/m...e-rescate-en-montana-suben-un-43-en-2016.html

Y también los del País Vasco, con unas 350 intervenciones al año :





http://cadenaser.com/emisora/2018/01/12/radio_bilbao/1515775413_154361.html

Y faltan datos de más grupos especiales.

En el total de España como veis la cifra al año de accidentes y rescates en montaña es altísima. Por encima de los 3.500 rescates al año y acercándose a los 4.000. Y la cifra de muertos entre los 200 y los 300 anuales.Un verdadero problema que cada año va a más.


----------



## Zarb (3 Fev 2018 às 11:47)

MSantos disse:


> Vou dar um exemplo:
> 
> *Imprevisto* - É um Passeio ao Gerês, num dia de Verão sem precipitação prevista, perderes-te, tropeçares e torceres um pé e não conseguires caminhar.
> 
> *Irresponsabilidade* - É um Passeio ao Gerês, num dia de Inverno, em que todos os média avisam que vem mau tempo com vários dias de antecedência, o IPMA coloca os distritos em aviso laranja por vento e chuva forte, estão temperaturas inferiores a 10ºC, está nevoeiro, perderes-te, tropeçares e torceres um pé ficando sem conseguir caminhar.


Bem isso é ridículo.

Eu por exemplo só faço caminhadas na serra (desde Sintra a Gredos) no Outono e Inverno... raramente com guia. Já tenho é muitos anos de montanha

e sim, por vezes é expectável que o nevoeiro levante e depois não levanta. E nestes casos também é irresponsabilidade??


----------



## Zarb (3 Fev 2018 às 11:49)

MSantos disse:


> Vou dar um exemplo:
> 
> *Imprevisto* - É um Passeio ao Gerês, num dia de Verão sem precipitação prevista, perderes-te, tropeçares e torceres um pé e não conseguires caminhar.
> 
> *Irresponsabilidade* - É um Passeio ao Gerês, num dia de Inverno, em que todos os média avisam que vem mau tempo com vários dias de antecedência, o IPMA coloca os distritos em aviso laranja por vento e chuva forte, estão temperaturas inferiores a 10ºC, está nevoeiro, perderes-te, tropeçares e torceres um pé ficando sem conseguir caminhar.


Bem isso é ridículo.

Eu por exemplo só faço caminhadas na serra (desde Sintra a Gredos) no Outono e Inverno... raramente com guia. Já tenho é muitos anos de montanha

e sim, por vezes é expectável que o nevoeiro levante e depois não levanta. E nestes casos também é irresponsabilidade??


----------



## Zarb (3 Fev 2018 às 11:51)

MSantos disse:


> Eu pago impostos, sou obrigado a gastar o meu dinheiro a salvar maluquinhos?



Eu pago dezenas de milhares de euros em impostos. Será que sou obrigado a pagar os cuidados de saúde de quem tem AVC ou enfartes porque não praticam desporto? E será que tenho de pagar o SNS que nem sequer uso? E será que tenho de pagar as escolas de quem vive no Algarve, porque nunca lá vivi, nem nunca lá irei viver?


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2018 às 16:36)

Zarb disse:


> Eu pago dezenas de milhares de euros em impostos. Será que sou obrigado a pagar os cuidados de saúde de quem tem AVC ou enfartes porque não praticam desporto? E será que tenho de pagar o SNS que nem sequer uso? E será que tenho de pagar as escolas de quem vive no Algarve, porque nunca lá vivi, nem nunca lá irei viver?



Deve ser muito rico para pagar "dezenas de milhares de euros sem impostos" 

Esses argumentos nem sequer são argumentos...  O que refere não tem nada a ver, não é comparável.

As pessoas que praticam desporto não precisam de recorrer nunca ao SNS??


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

MSantos disse:


> Deve ser muito rico para paga "dezenas de milhares de euros sem impostos"
> 
> Esses argumentos nem sequer são argumentos...  O que refere não tem nada a ver, não é comparável.
> 
> As pessoas que praticam desporto não precisam de recorrer nunca ao SNS??



Na minha opinião o argumento do @MSantos é até certo ponto comparável ao argumento de que um fumador não deveria ter os seus tratamentos cobertos pelo SNS caso venha a sofrer de cancro do pulmão. Poderia entrar-se numa bola de neve.
Acho que o susto (se não lhe acontecer algo pior) que uma pessoa apanhe na montanha num dia com condições meteorológicas adversas já vale para uma lição, não só para ela, mas para toda a gente. Coisas do tipo é algo que pode nunca se conseguir evitar. Enquanto as operações de salvamento puderem ser feitas sem qualquer problema/risco para quem tem o altruísmo de as efectuar não vejo a necessidade de deixar os maluquinhos morrerem.
Um dia um desses maluquinhos até pode ser um de nós num acidente de carro na eventualidade de uma caçada à neve


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2018 às 19:32)

Zarb disse:


> Bem isso é ridículo.
> 
> Eu por exemplo só faço caminhadas na serra (desde Sintra a Gredos) no Outono e Inverno... raramente com guia. Já tenho é muitos anos de montanha
> 
> e sim, por vezes é expectável que o nevoeiro levante e depois não levanta. E nestes casos também é irresponsabilidade??



Estava a referir-me a um caso concreto, de mau tempo previsto com avisos meteorológicos, noticias na tv a avisar etc.. Toda a gente sabia que ia haver mau tempo, se alguém vai para a montanha quando existem este tipo de condições é irresponsável e está a colocar a vida de outros em risco.


----------



## Pek (4 Mai 2018 às 11:11)

Resgate anteontem nos Pirenéus de Huesca de uma vítima (ferida) por uma avalanche de neve:


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2019 às 17:12)

Resgate

Grupo que se perdeu no Gerês vai ser multado.

Hoje às 13:06

Um grupo de quatro jovens que se perdeu no Gerês durante mais de seis horas, entre a noite de sábado e a madrugada de domingo, será alvo de três contraordenações.,

Além de a caminhada numa zona de proteção total ter sido realizada sem autorização, é proibido, durante um alerta laranja de fogos rurais, entrar numa densa área florestal. Além disso, o grupo estacionou o carro na faixa proibida da Mata de Albergaria.






As coimas poderão chegar aos 280 euros para cada um dos elementos do grupo: 140 euros por aceder a área de proteção total sem autorização e igual quantia por entrarem num espaço florestal em período de alerta de fogo. O condutor do veículo, um cidadão cabo-verdiano, vai ainda pagar 250 euros por estacionar a viatura em local proibido.

Dois neozelandeses (um casal), um holandês e o cabo-verdiano, este o único a residir em Portugal, todos com menos de 30 anos, aventuraram-se pelo estradão de acesso às antigas Minas dos Carris, que não é um trilho homologado e não tem por isso sinalética, acabando por desviar-se da rota em terra batida e perder-se, cerca de cinco quilómetros acima da estrada florestal da Portela do Homem.

https://www.jn.pt/justica/interior/grupo-que-se-perdeu-no-geres-vai-ser-multado--11304099.html


----------

